# Amateur Question...shingle came off



## jo230 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi all,

I wasn't sure if it's okay for DIYers to post on this site, so I apologize in advance if it's not. I'm hoping someone can let me know the right way to fix this, if it's even something that should be fixed...

I found a broken tab of a shingle on my front lawn today. As far as I can tell, it came from the area of my roof that I've attached a picture of here. I was thinking that the roofers may have taken a tab from a shingle and glued it over the metal piece. Is the metal I'm seeing flashing? I've never done roofing work before, so I want to make sure I understand what's wrong (if anything).

Wasn't sure if I should I get a replacement tab and glue it on top of that metal piece, or get a full shingle, remove the nails from the surrounding shingles and get the full replacement in there, or do nothing. Based on the black residue I see on the metal, I'm assuming the tab I found today must have been on top of that piece of metal. I wasn't sure if it's okay for the metal to be exposed like that. We had very windy weather lately, so I'm guessing the shingle I found was on top of that metal and flew off (as I don't see any other area of my roof missing a shingle).

Thanks for any advice/info!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Is it leaking? If not you could glue a piece of shingle back on there for appearance. I would just leave it be if it's not leaking. And HO's asking questions is fine, welcome to the forum!


----------



## jo230 (Dec 30, 2020)

roofermann said:


> Is it leaking? If not you could glue a piece of shingle back on there for appearance. I would just leave it be if it's not leaking. And HO's asking questions is fine, welcome to the forum!


It's not leaking. Ok, thanks very much for the response and clarification!


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

jo230 said:


> It's not leaking. Ok, thanks very much for the response and clarification!


No problem! It's one of the reason this forum exists.


----------



## OldNBroken (Apr 20, 2019)

looks properly flashed. i think someone just lick and stick'd a scrap on there to hide the low step flashing.


----------



## ajallan (Jan 18, 2021)

jo230 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I wasn't sure if it's okay for DIYers to post on this site, so I apologize in advance if it's not. I'm hoping someone can let me know the right way to fix this, if it's even something that should be fixed...
> 
> ...


I had the exact same situation on my roof about a month ago. Bought a tube of black rain-proof wet/dry roof cement by Apoc (I'm sure there are many other good brands). I then cut a piece of shingle to match leaving an extra inch on top so I could shove it up under the shingle above. Using a caulk gun I put cement on the flashing and on the top part of the shingle that would get stuffed up under the one above it and shoved it in place. I've since had 50 mph winds and it is holding solid as a rock.


----------

